
Wehn did u fnid out taht olny the fisrt & lats lettres cuont - rokhayakebe

======
nickb
"Anidroccg to a Utisreviny rcraeseh waht mrettas the msot is the fsrit and
lsat ltretes of ecah wrod. Waht do you tnihk?"

Not as easy, ha?

<http://www.bisso.com/ujg_archives/000227.html>

Transpose the letters in the way I did above and it won't be easy at all.

~~~
vlad
I had no problem...

~~~
zemaj
Yeah it's actually easier the faster you try to read it.

------
BrandonM
About 10 years ago, when someone sent me an e-mail telling all about it ;-).

------
MobileDigit
There is a Firefox extension to do this:

<http://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3997>

------
zemaj
lats is wrong ;)

------
edgeztv
Tihs is olny ture if the wrods are sohrt!

------
rokhayakebe
Accordnig to a Unviesrtsy reseacrh waht mattres the msot is the fisrt and lsat
lettres of each wrod. Waht do you tinhk?

